# Articulations explained



## bill5 (Jul 26, 2021)

I just came across this and thought it was a nice recap of common articulations that could be useful as a reference. It's specific to strings but has general application also: https://www.petercole.com/music/202...mple-libraries-part-iii-string-articulations/


----------



## Richard- (Jul 26, 2021)

This is great, especially for those new to composing. Good job!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 26, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I just came across this and thought it was a nice recap of common articulations that could be useful as a reference. It's specific to strings but has general application also: https://www.petercole.com/music/202...mple-libraries-part-iii-string-articulations/


Thanks!!


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 26, 2021)

The other three parts of this series also look useful to beginners. They cover "wet" versus "dry", sections versus ensembles, and controlling note length and velocity.





__





Composition and Production Archives - Peter Cole






www.petercole.com


----------



## bill5 (Jul 27, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> sections versus ensembles,


Sidetracking here, but the way that reads he acts like sections are solos. ? I thought a "section" meant all the instruments in that section together, not one each. If not, what's the diff between sections solos?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 27, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Sidetracking here, but the way that reads he acts like sections are solos. ? I thought a "section" meant all the instruments in that section together, not one each. If not, what's the diff between sections solos?


I didn't read it that way. I read it that he means sections rather than solo instruments. But I didn't read it slowly and carefully.


----------



## bill5 (Jul 27, 2021)

Nah I probably read it wrong, but that's how it sounded to me. Just a gut check I guess.


----------



## wsimpson (Jul 27, 2021)

Here is how I interpret sections vs ensembles vs solo. String sections include Violin I, Violin II, Violas, Celli, and Double Basses. Ensembles include "All Strings" or High Strings, Low Strings, etc. The difference being if you want to sketch out all string parts at the same time by using wide chords, you would use an ensemble since it will cover more of the keyboard than a section that will be limited to the range of the instrument, say Violins. What I see a lot of composers doing is lay down a sketch track using an ensemble and including all the notes in one track, usually through playing wide chords or arrangements. Then they create section tracks and split out the ensemble notes to the appropriate section. The easiest way to do this is duplicate the ensemble track for each section track and delete the notes that don't belong. Others will play in each line independently.

Solo are literally one player and not a section or group. This becomes really important if you want a chord of horns, for example. I would play a chord but only use the solo horn patch. If you use the Horn a3 patch your chord is actually much larger with the number of notes times 3. A three note Horns a3 chord is actually 9 horns, not three and that sounds a lot different.

That's how I understand it.


----------

